
Stealth Search Engine Blekko Raises Another $2.5 Million - trs81
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/stealth-search-engine-blekko-raises-another-2-5-million/
======
pchristensen
Rich Skrenta has written some interesting stuff on his blog
(<http://www.skrenta.com> \- nothing recent though) but I have to admit Cuil
made me nervous about a "stealth search engine". I haven no idea how blekko
compares, but I like the DuckDuckGo approach much better. Best of luck to them
both, they've got their work cut out for them.

------
jpeterson
I'm really curious as to how search startups like this get funding. The search
market is so polarized right now that only a couple sites (read Google and
Microsoft) actually have any share. So you're either Google or Microsoft, or
you get no revenue at all.

Are they showing the investors something radically new behind the scenes? Or
are the investors simply ignorant of the market? Of the new search engines
gone public so far (e.g. Cuil), it's pretty much been the same old "text box
entry leading to a list of links" story, and invariably a flop.

~~~
goodkarma
Google was such a massive success that any search startup with a chance of
being a "Google killer", or even just a worthy competitor, seems to be finding
investors.

If 1% share is a billion dollars in annual revenue, there's some real
opportunity there.

I think everyone is investing in search by looking in their rear-view mirror.
I doubt the real "Google killer" will be a "text box entry leading to a list
of links" search engine of the same nature as Google.

~~~
hnhg
Isn't it a bit more "all or nothing" when it comes to market share and
revenues though? I mean you can't just say you've got 100th of the audience of
Google and thereby generate 100th of their revenues because of the way
advertisers work - they'd probably still go to Google as they have 99% of the
audience. Unless you were going for a niche market. Does that make sense?

~~~
jacquesm
1% of google would put you in the top 500 of websites, you certainly will find
advertisers.

